# Honey bound hive?



## BackInCountry (Jan 9, 2011)

This is the first season for this hive. I placed them in a deep super with 10 frames and no foundation. I have been feeding them syrup and they have building there own comb. As of today in the first super I have two frames with no comb yet. The rest are capped/uncapped honey with brood in different stages of development but mostly honey. I believe this hive is what as known as âhoney boundâ since there seems to be more honey than capped and uncapped brood.

Just before on June 22nd I placed a second deep super with ten frames. I did this since I new the first hive body was getting full and I was having shoulder surgery. I was not sure how long I would be out of commission, I have one with a full sheet of foundation dn the rest have foundation starter strips. As of today there are bees checking out the space but they are not building comb. 

I am concerned at this point about building up the population so they can survive the winter and have a good start for next year. Seems to me they have all the honey they will need to overwinter in the first super. If this sounds like a honey bound hive then what do I need to do at this point?

I am so happy that a buddy loaned me their Beekeeping for Dummies book. I have apples on trees that we did not realize they were apple trees. Grapes harvest looks like it could easily double. I also got my first taste of my own honey today too. I'm hooked!! Time will tell how else we will benefit from those beeâs in the back yard.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Location location and location. What some one needs to over witer bees in Flordia and what I need in Michigan is a far cry apart. 

 Al


----------

